# My little S&W collection



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Added a couple since my last group pic, so since I spent the day alone with nothing to do, I made an updated portrait of the family Smith. :mrgreen:


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice collection, some from the days of the gangsters, to gangstas of today!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks impressive to me.
Do you shoot each of them from time to time to keep them operational?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

REALLY. Nice Looking Family You Got There!!!

I got a few of the same "Smith" family too--gotta be Closely related to your Smith family from looking at the picture, But my Smith Family allowed some of the Colt, Taurus, Ruger and Browning Families to name a few to Join in with them. They do not seem to socalize with the High Point, Davis, Kal Tec Families to name a few more that are in the same Room with them. Its OK though because I usually just take them out one at a time to spend time with them.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, those little handheld ones really breed!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> Looks impressive to me.
> Do you shoot each of them from time to time to keep them operational?


I've shot them all
Some don't get shot very often, for instance the 25-2 (tope right) has only had 6 rounds through it


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that a Sigma on the left side? I had one in 9mm,traded it off.I miss it..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

oth47 said:


> Is that a Sigma on the left side? I had one in 9mm,traded it off.I miss it..


Yep, SW9VE


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> as long as we're showing S&Ws...
> 
> these are mine
> 
> ...


Nice wheelies :cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Angie, you CLEAN them to keep them operational.
> You SHOOT them to keep YOU operational.


I'll be learning more about this subject. I have a gun guy from work taking me to another fellows shooting range (meeting him there), then to a Gun Show this Saturday. I'm learning as I go.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Cornhusker...On the left side...third one down (revolver)..Tell me about that one.


----------



## defenestrate (Aug 23, 2005)

pheasant,
I was wondering the same thing. I shot a C&R 357 DAO model from S&W that was a beast and available cheap if you have a C&R license. loud and had a pretty firm kick but it fired great and felt indestructible. I was going to ask if it was one of said models.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

pheasantplucker said:


> Cornhusker...On the left side...third one down (revolver)..Tell me about that one.


It's a 38 Safety Hammerless, Third Model, shipped from the factory between 1894 to 1896. These were nicknamed Lemon Squeezer due to the backstrap safety bar that required you to squeeze the grip in order to fire the gun.
It's chambered in 38 S&W
Lucked into that one at a gun show about a year or so back.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Love those Smiths!

I have a nickel, 4", 10-6; a matching pair of 3", 66-2s; and an SW9VE.


----------



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

lots of nice gun pics


----------



## wiggles_n_flop (Sep 24, 2012)

these are mine and they get a lot of use... the little ones as cc's, the 4" is my everyday work gun for the woods and the 6" l-frame is my truck gun. various trigger jobs. all .357
sorry for the taurus in the pic... please ignore it.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I just picked up one of my fav S&W-a Model 10 with 4"HB in .38spec-tackdriver...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wiggles_n_flop said:


> these are mine and they get a lot of use... the little ones as cc's, the 4" is my everyday work gun for the woods and the 6" l-frame is my truck gun. various trigger jobs. all .357
> sorry for the taurus in the pic... please ignore it.


Nice group
That Taurus 85 doesn't bother me none, I have one like it but with a shaved hammer


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

zant said:


> I just picked up one of my fav S&W-a Model 10 with 4"HB in .38spec-tackdriver...


I'd like one of those
Got pics?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I'd like one of those
> Got pics?


NO-I don't post pix on net-nothing personal


----------



## TexasGunOwner (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

M&P 15 by S&W is a fine addition as well. Get 'em to defend 'em.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Cornhusker,

Is that semi at 6:00 a 4013? Looks like one.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Very nice pictures of S&W's Folks. 
All I have are Rugers. And nearly all are stainless. I carry one every day.
The Oldest is a Ruger standard automatic, I bought in 1961, when I turned 21.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Karenrbw said:


> Cornhusker,
> 
> Is that semi at 6:00 a 4013? Looks like one.


It's a 5906
All those 3rd gens look alike to me too :cowboy:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> It's a 5906
> All those 3rd gens look alike to me too :cowboy:


 Ain't that the truth. I have a S&W 4043 that looks just like your 5906, except mine does not have the thumb safety.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> It's a 5906
> All those 3rd gens look alike to me too :cowboy:


I was actually debating between those two, but from the angle of the picture, I didn't think the grip was wide enough for a 5906. Sure is a fun gun to shoot and it will eat up any ammo we put in it without missing a beat. Nice collection.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Karenrbw said:


> I was actually debating between those two, but from the angle of the picture, I didn't think the grip was wide enough for a 5906. Sure is a fun gun to shoot and it will eat up any ammo we put in it without missing a beat. Nice collection.


Thanks :cowboy:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ain't that the truth. I have a S&W 4043 that looks just like your 5906, except mine does not have the thumb safety.


I remember seeing a picture of yours, nice gun


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow,some beauties in this thread !


----------

